# Newbie in Dublin



## GillyVanilly (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi everyone,   i'm new to all this. Am starting on my journey. Have a long way to go.. Hoping to get started on ICSI in Jan/Feb in Dub, have been through all the tests in Oct. DH low sperm count. Now just waiting for the open meeting in Dec. Just wondering are there any Dublin/ROI gals in the same boat and want to chat??


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Gillyvanilly

Welcome to FF  

Like loopy says, you'd be very welcome over on the NI girls thread.  Perhaps its not the most aptly named as theres girls from all over ireland posting on it.

Lia x


----------



## GillyVanilly (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool Thanks Lia! Have to get the hang of this forum thingy  

Loopy, yeah that would be brill..will be needing lots of support and a good laugh I'd say. 
I can't wait to get started counting down the days to the meeting..once I'm at that stage we'll get the next app .. another milestone reached. 
Gill


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Gilly, welcome to FF.  Come join the craic and support on NI part 4, there's a few from ROI posting on it.


----------



## Rolo (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Gilly,

  Failte romhat go dti na cailini deasa.

  Come and join us on 'The Southerners link' under the Irish link.

  Take care

  Rolo


----------



## lkg (Nov 16, 2008)

hi there, 

i am a galway girl also in the position of trying for a baby.  just wanted to wish you luck with everything hopefully all dreams will come true.  i am still waiting for app in hosp (so no tests done yet) was told this might be  done next aug...... dont think my doc any good dont find her very useful.  if any one any info on clomid would love to read it also can doc perscribe it.  anyway best of luck maybe talk to you again.

take care 

lkg xxxxxx


----------

